# A few EMS funnies



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 31, 2004)

*You might be a rural EMT if your ambulance horn came off a semi. 

You might be a rural EMT if your pick-up truck has more lights on it than the ambulance. 

You know you are in trouble when the directions to a patient's house include... " turn off of the paved surface..." 

All bleeding stops....eventually. 

You should always stop CPR after the second ouch!, from the patient. *


----------

